# New Table Finally Finished



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi All:
we have been wintering in Florida and I was getting bored so I decided to build a new router table to make some bowls, signs, and other medium sized projects. The were two problems though, the first being that my whole workshop is at home in Canada, and the second was that I live in a trailer so need to work outside. when viewing the photos please keep in mind that all I had to work with in the way of power tools was a 3/8 inch drill and a skillsaw. Its a little rougher than I would like but it is functional and I'm very happy with the way it came out. I won't bore you with the construction details but if anyone is interested Id be more than happy to post. I did get a lot of inspiration from tables I have seen here on the forum. Here are the pics. Enjoy!


----------



## Stuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, i'm impressed. Is this going back north with you?

Gary


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Gary. Yes it is. I have a small enclosed trailer, so I will be taking it back and forth every year, all things being well.


----------



## D.C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice. Am working on one similar. Very slow going here. Have to think out how to attach the drawer slides I bought. Have to make a few mods. Like how the shelf slides out.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

WOW! that's really something and I love it. Looks like you will be doing some serious routing wow.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

My philosophy in woodworking, as in everything else in life, is anything worth doing is worth overdoing!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

OK Harold,

You made something *real nice* for yourself and I'll bet you have a big ear to ear grin, now it's time to use it to make a few things for other people and give them an ear to ear grin.

Nice looking table Harold!


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Very nice, Harold!*

Really nice job, how do you like the Incra fence? I have the TS/LS/WonderFence combo and couldn't live without it. 

Best,
Bill


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

This is actually my second incra positioner. I bought the original one about seventeen years ago and thought long and hard about springing for this one, but it turns out that the improvements were enough to rationalize the purchase. I will move the other one to the table saw. There is nothing to compare to the Incra system. It's great!


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Harold i would say that you did a great job with just hand tools.

The only thing I didn't see completly is airflow for your router to cool it, looked like it is completly closed in. Just a thought, would hate to see you burn it out after doing all that work.

Chris


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

My grandfather used to winter in Florida and he hauled tools back and forth. He had a small storage shed that he used as a shop.
Beautiful table for such limited equipment to work with!


----------



## duracel (Jul 13, 2009)

Well if that's what you call rough Harold, then there aint much hope for the rest of us!

Nice job!


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

The acrylic front panel stands off from the router compartment by about 1/4 inch and there s a two inch hole in the side of the case for plug exit. These let in enough air to keep everything cool I think.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Wonderful job Harold! I agree, the amount of space around the acrylic front should be just fine to let some air in. Just don't want it completely sealed off. Love the way that Incra fence is set up.


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

Harold nice job. Looks real good. If you ever get tired of it and are going to throw it away. A bunch of us will line up to take it and save you the trouble.....


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice looking table! Impressive use of limited tools. Hope your trip home goes well for you!


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you know how much your "toys" weigh when you move ?

Why do you move every 4 years ?


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Very impressive and it is all self contained. May have to do something similar when I build a dedicated router station. Any advice?


----------



## Solidmind (Jun 2, 2012)

Very very nice piece of work!


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Very nice and impressive. Looks like it was made for some serious work. I wish you all the best with your new table. Someday I am going to make a new one. And this looks like a great model to go by.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! You made a great project with "just 3/8 inch drill and a skillsaw". I either have way too many tools or way too little skills. I'm envious of how much you accomplished with such limited resources. Excellent and inspiring.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

Due to unforeseen circumstances this unit is now for sale complete with incra wonder fence, router lift, and PC router. It is located in London, Ontario, Canada. I'm entertaining reasonable offers. Thanks.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Hsobel said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances this unit is now for sale complete with incra wonder fence, router lift, and PC router. It is located in London, Ontario, Canada. I'm entertaining reasonable offers. Thanks.


Howard,

I was following your build and know how much of "you" you put into this, so I suspect these circumstances didn't come on good times. I'm sure I could not afford, but still...

I honestly and sincerely am wishing well to you and yours. Hoping all works out for you.

Mike


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll echo what Mike said above--hoping the wind gets back in your sails soon!!


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Ditto for me, What Mike ans Earl said. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys for all of the good wishes. I ruptured(another) disc in my back and need surgery that the Canadian healthcare plan doesn't cover so it's time to liquidate some things. Thanks again for caring. Reading the new posts is the first thing I do every day.


----------

